

Ask HN:  Do you prefer to receive HTML or plain text email? - coherentpony


======
centdev
Are the emails targeted toward the tech community or avg consumers? Consumers
think IMHO HTML emails are pretty. The tech community would think plain text
is better. It all depends on that majority target audience.

------
stevekemp
Plain-text by a significant margin; to the extent that my console mail-client
treats HTML as an after-thought.

------
gmq
I'm not Richard Stallman, so HTML.

------
krapp
Plaintext. Always and forever.

------
RexRollman
Plain text. All day long.

------
pcharles
HTML

